# Looking for a HR-related job



## Jerry Loong (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi everyone. I am a newbie here. I am VERY keen to work in Hong Kong. I am a Malaysian who is currently in the United States. I want to move back to Asia, specifically to Hong Kong. 

I have a Master's degree in Organizational Psychology and I am hoping to secure a HR consulting job in Hong Kong. I have been trying very hard to search such a job but nothing is promising. I am not sure what other resources are still available in terms of job search. I am a fresh graduate and I have two to three years of HR experience in the U.S.

Does anyone know of any opportunity in Hong Kong that suits me? Please let me know and I am eager to discuss with you. Thanks

P.S. I am fluent in 4 languages: English, Cantonese, Mandarin, and of course Malay


----------



## bechampions (Mar 8, 2009)

Jerry Loong said:


> Hi everyone. I am a newbie here. I am VERY keen to work in Hong Kong. I am a Malaysian who is currently in the United States. I want to move back to Asia, specifically to Hong Kong.
> 
> I have a Master's degree in Organizational Psychology and I am hoping to secure a HR consulting job in Hong Kong. I have been trying very hard to search such a job but nothing is promising. I am not sure what other resources are still available in terms of job search. I am a fresh graduate and I have two to three years of HR experience in the U.S.
> 
> ...



as long as u know how to set up the working permits and visas and all that you look like you're set, competition is very high in hong kong tho, but there are HR oppurtunities and you have the experience too, give it a shot


----------

